# Disc brake compatible cyclocross wheels



## dirttorpedo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Guys:

I'm building up a Norco CCX frame into a mountain bike flavoured commuter with the parts off of my Kona Dew. The wheels on the Dew are pretty skookum and I'd like to get something that is disc specific (the frame is disc only) but lighter (I think I'm running some low end Deore / Alex 29'er wheels). Because this is a budget build I'm hoping to get something pre-built rather than getting custom wheels if possible. 

Bike is running 9 speed Deore. 

I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

do you care about tubeless?

If no... why not some 29er wheels?

Sun Inferno 23 29er Shimano XT

Mavic A119 + Shimano XT


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

kona dew is 135mm OLD, so make sure whatever you get has mtb hubs. Is the Norco 130 or 135?

Have you looked at the QBP Handspun offerings?


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

How much do you have to spend?

Lots of companies make 29er wheelsets and the more you pay the lighter they get.
I researched these for a while and bought some Eastons that are really light but cost $455 on sale.


----------



## dirttorpedo (Feb 20, 2009)

The Norco fits the 29'er wheels from my Dew so it looks like mountain hubs are the way to go. I'd like to get something for around $400 on sale. 

I've never used tubeless and am not that interested in them. I've seen a number of Stans Notubes wheel sets on sale. What sort of rims tend to be used in CX - I've been more of a MTB rider over the years and have no idea what to look for in rims. I'm also out of date on the xc hubs made by manufacturers other than Shimano. I'd be interested in recommendations for light xc weight hubs.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

Get Stan's Crest wheelset. Comes set up to run tubeless, probably easy to find used on craigslist or ebay, works with mountain and cx bikes, light but also burly enough for mountain and cx. 

I use my Crest wheelset from my mountain bike as my training wheelset for my cyclocross bike. Clement PDX clincher tires mount up perfect on them tubeless and you can run sealant in them for flat protection. Perfect training wheels.


----------



## dirttorpedo (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for that. FYI, I just checked my bike and I'm running Mavic A119's with Deore hubs in the back. I thought the rim was a bit wide and heavy for CX. I did a bit of reading and some suggested using Mavic Open Pro rims mated to XT disc hubs as a good CX disc wheel.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

dirttorpedo said:


> I did a bit of reading and some suggested using Mavic Open Pro rims mated to XT disc hubs as a good CX disc wheel.


That sounds like an odd recommendation to me, as the Open Pro isn't a particularly wide rim. Mavic's own recommendation doesn't go any wider than a 28mm tire.


----------



## dirttorpedo (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought it was a bit odd myself. I took another look at my wheels and I was wrong about the A119 rim on the rear wheel. My rear wheel is a Deore disc hub with a Mavic A319 rim. The front is a Deore hub with an Alex X2100 rim. Both appear to be trekking or MTB rims and seem to be on the heavier side. My LBS suggested I rebuild the Mavic with an XT hub. I'm running 32mm touring tires - Mavic TourRides. They have nice puncture resistance, but they a have a very firm ride and they certainly aren't light to spin.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

dirttorpedo said:


> My LBS suggested I rebuild the Mavic with an XT hub.


What about XT hubs on Pacenti SL23 rims? Alternately, a set of carbon 29er wheels for soemwhere around $540 from Light-Bicycle in China


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

dirttorpedo said:


> The Norco fits the 29'er wheels from my Dew so it looks like mountain hubs are the way to go. I'd like to get something for around $400 on sale.
> 
> I've never used tubeless and am not that interested in them. I've seen a number of Stans Notubes wheel sets on sale. What sort of rims tend to be used in CX - I've been more of a MTB rider over the years and have no idea what to look for in rims. I'm also out of date on the xc hubs made by manufacturers other than Shimano. I'd be interested in recommendations for light xc weight hubs.


I put a set of Stans ArchEX wheels on my cross bike:
- DSCF1446

Running 700x40 touring tires and it makes a nice setup. Probably would work well with 35s as well.


----------



## j e e p s (Jul 22, 2013)

H+son rims such as Archetype or TB14 are wide and strong enough for CX.
I have the first ones myself and really like them!


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Check out velocity A23 (clincher) or major tom rims (tubular). There are pre-built rims with shimano hubs around, or just have velocity custom make some (will run around $550 though). I also picked up a used set of velocity blunt SL's for $200 in good condition, they're lightweight XC wheels, I use them for training. Velocity wheels are pretty common in my area (Michigan) since the company is based locally.

Stans iron cross looks like another solid option with varying pricepoints and should be solid tubeless.

I would not get the open pro rimmed wheels, not because they're bad but because there are better options for the same price. They would not be my go-to rim for a cx bike.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

After a CX season of smashing on my Mavic Speed City wheels I'm really impressed.

Mavic Speed City wheels would be perfect for a commuter. But for cyclocross they are sub par, as they are well over 2000 grams and comparitively flexy. 

Up until very recently I was seriously considering some chinese carbon tubulars for the upcoming season. If this link works you can get an idea of what I'm talking about. 

That said, I have a new sponsor for 'cross. They offer a stiff, robust 29er wheelset with an aluminum rim, which is reasonably priced. November makes a good option too.


----------



## Darryl W (Jul 10, 2010)

Iron cross wheelset or custom built with Iron Cross, A23, or Major Tom rims would be great. I'm riding a set of Iron Cross rims with CK disc hubs. I'm running Clement tires tubeless and have had zero problems.


----------



## snipe (Aug 28, 2007)

bikeguy0 said:


> Get Stan's Crest wheelset. Comes set up to run tubeless, probably easy to find used on craigslist or ebay, works with mountain and cx bikes, light but also burly enough for mountain and cx.
> 
> I use my Crest wheelset from my mountain bike as my training wheelset for my cyclocross bike. Clement PDX clincher tires mount up perfect on them tubeless and you can run sealant in them for flat protection. Perfect training wheels.


I agree the crest rim is a good choice. I bought a set of Hope Hoops with crest rims from CRC to run on my tallboy 29er. Then I built a disc cross bike and used that wheelset by changing the endcaps on the hubs to conventional qr. I have been using the cross bike on a trip that involved road riding and some light touring. While we were road riding I put on a 700c 23mm michelin road tire. With the 24mm crest rim it widened the tire profile much in line with some of the newer wider road rims ie Hed and the ride is fantastic. For the touring part I will put on a 25 or 28c road tire, and then for cross I will go to 32 conventional cross tire and then the wheels if I need them in a pinch can go back on my 29er with 2.35 rubber tubeless with stans. Now thats what I call versatile. 

My only comment about the Hope Hoops is that I am on my second set of bearings in a year on the rear Evo Pro II hub and they feel like gravel again. I will not buy another Hope hub despite the good reviews...and they are loud. I would opt to go with the DT Swiss 350 which is in the same price weight category as the Hopes and then I would also change out the spokes to lighter spoke instead to the Sapim race that they came with...either CX ray or revolution and alloy nips. So in other words I will build my own wheels next time. DT Swiss 350s, crest rims, revo spokes, alloy nips.


----------

